
Rumsfeld: Looting Is Transition to Freedom - Tomte
https://www.upi.com/Defense-News/2003/04/11/Rumsfeld-Looting-is-transition-to-freedom/63821050097983/
======
miles
Prescient words indeed from Donald Rumsfeld:

> U.S. forces should not be blamed for the lawlessness and looting in Baghdad
> as it is a natural consequence of the transition from a dictatorship to a
> free country, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld said Friday at the Pentagon.

> "The task we've got ahead of us now is an awkward one ... It's untidy. And
> freedom's untidy. And free people are free to make mistakes and commit
> crimes and do bad things. They're also free to live their lives and do
> wonderful things. And that's what's going to happen here," Rumsfeld said.

> "And for suddenly the biggest problem in the world to be looting is really
> notable."

